# Reamers - Chucking or Hand ?



## David Morrow (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm adding to my tools and want to add some reamers in the sizes that I commonly need. Other that the square driving end, hand reamers appear to be the same as chucking reamers. If I can also use a hand reamer in the lathe and mill, I assume that would be what I should be buying.

Can anyone enlighten me ?


----------



## Hexbasher (Mar 30, 2009)

at work, i will alway ream a hole in a vertical manual mill over doing by hand or even CNC....i will only do cnc if the number of parts or holes out-weigh the labor of doing one at a time

taper pin reamers or expanding reamers are the only ones i do by hand


----------



## Majorstrain (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't own any reamers, but I borrow the ones at work. 

Talking fixed reamers, not adjustable, the hand reamers have an undersized starting taper that goes maybe 20% of the way up the reamer, while the chucking reamer is at size from the start. 
The hand reamer has a parallel shaft and the chucking reamer has a morse taper. At least the reamers here have.

They have adjustable reamers here too but I was advised to use the fixed for there ease of use as compared to the adjustable ones.

I'm only a nubie and stand to be corrected.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## kvom (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a set of reamers and always use the mill or lathe chuck.


----------



## Mainer (Mar 30, 2009)

I always use chucking reamers in the lathe or mill. I don't think I've ever had occasion to use a hand reamer.

I prefer the spiral-flute reamers to the straight flute. I think they give a slightly better finish, but it's not enough of a difference to worry much about.


----------



## BMyers (Apr 5, 2009)

I have run my hand reamers in a chuck, very slow speed and light feed.


----------

